# Tribulus vs Testofen



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

Both say they increase test levels, so does anyone know much on Tribulus and Testofen.

anyone had good resluts from these??

ZMA doesnt work very well

There are so many test boosters out there, but which is proven to work!?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure there is no solid evidence behind trib boosting test? I've had a few tubs of it and haven't really felt any different. ZMA is a standard supp for me it aids my recovery a lot and i sleep like a baby. Some people like them stacked together. You may or may not feel effects from trib its hit and miss. I had a shorter fuse when taking trib and libido increased a little, but with those psychological things I never know if it's a placebo or not. I wouldn't say it aided me in the gym at all.


----------



## hypnobabes (Jul 11, 2009)

Have tried Trib a few times and possible placebo effect aside id say it seemed to work for me a TINY bit don't expect a massive change!

As with most supplements they make a tiny change, the biggest way to increase gains are the classics, more sleep, better quality reps, high quality nutrition and lots of sleep, boring but true.

As for Testofen im currently trying my first batch now, I always try things before I make up my mind and so far nothing. But according to the study which showed increased free testosterone levels (which was funded solely by the manufacturer i might add) it takes about a month to kick in.

If I can find the human trail results il post them up, i think off the top of my head it was 600mg of testofen a day over a month or so and it reported a 98% increase in free test.

Again this trial was funded by the manufacturer and iv not been able to find any peer reviews. Anyway been on the testofen a week and so far I now smell like curry (no not a joke) when i sweat which you get used to

will see how it goes after at least a month. :whistling:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

hypnobabes said:


> so far I now smell like curry (no not a joke) when i sweat which you get used to


Try telling that to everyone else :lol: Although trib I find smells a bit curryish, not fenugreek or something is it that smells?


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

funny you say your sweat smells of curry, i noticed a similar smell when taking animal m stak!


----------



## hypnobabes (Jul 11, 2009)

douglas said:


> funny you say your sweat smells of curry, i noticed a similar smell when taking animal m stak!


Yeah i think lots of these sups must have a bit of curry in them just to spice them up!

Trib does have a sort of dull musty curry smell to it but im starting not to notice the smell of the Testofen now, will keep it going and report back as to any results or conclusions.

While im on here is the link to the human trials of testofen (fenugreek extract [fenucide TM]) for anyone that's interested in reading a bit.

Hope it helps others.

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/attachments/anabolic-steroids/38263d1222893016-primordial-performance-feedback-testofenhumanstudy2.pdf


----------

